# A finish for Deer Antler Pens



## gullxon (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi All
I got some Deer Antlers to make Pens from, and am wondering what do you use for a finish for these, or no finish?
Thanks in advance for any & all replies.
Take Care & God Bless Mel Rural Hancock Wi


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I have never turned deer antler, but I think this product should work. http://www.pennstateind.com/store/pkswaxl1.html . It is a friction wax and I have used it on porous woods and it works very well. Fine sanding (600) makes a big difference in the finish. Let us know. Or if anyone else has a better answer I would be interested...now I want to turn an antler:laughing:


----------



## gullxon (Oct 12, 2007)

*Finish for Deer Antler Pens*

Hi Daren Thanks for the reply. I have some of the Shellawax finish, & will try some. I have also used Tru Oil for Gunstocks on Pens, but haeven't tried it on Antler. I will try that also.
OK, anybody else have any ideas??
Take Care & God Bless Mel Rural Hancock Wi


----------



## Tippy (Oct 5, 2007)

I use CA adhesive. When the pen, or whatever, is just about to size, I apply a generous coat to fill the pores then turn the excess glue off. The antler can be polished using any polish you would use for wood. The CA also gives a pretty nice finish on its own.

This is also the same procedure I use for spalted wood and other soft/porous materials.


----------



## darley (Oct 17, 2007)

Mel, Tippy told you the best way to have a nice glossy finish on your pen sand with MM ( MICRO MESH) after applying the CA go through all the grade 1500 - to - 12000 grits, what kind of pen are you making?


----------



## gullxon (Oct 12, 2007)

*Antler Pen Finish*

Hi darley & Tippy Thanks for your replies.
A friend of mine gave me 6 small Deer Antler Racks for Penmaking. I made him a Slim line Pen & pencil for gratitude.
I don't have any paper as fine as 15000, I go up to 1200 after the ca. They seem pretty smooth, according to my wife, on Sat I will have been taking her advise for 51 years.
Take care & God Bless Mel Rural Hancock Wi


----------



## Tweegs (Sep 8, 2007)

Congratulations on the 51st!
May you have many more.

Tweegs


----------



## gullxon (Oct 12, 2007)

*To tweegs*

Hi Tweegs 
Thanks for the 51St congrats, did I Mention that is with my first wife!
She does a lot of Crocheting, so I made her a crocdet Hook out of some Redheart. Now I have some brownie points again. Might help justify the new jet 1220 she bought for me.
Take care & God Bless Mel Rural Hancock Wi.


----------



## jimbbo5312 (Oct 23, 2007)

If you can stand the smell? I turned some and did not put anything on them. James


----------



## farmerjon (Jan 10, 2007)

I have gone away from using the Micro Mesh and started using 0000 Steel Wool. Really like the polish I get then I use Hut friction bars.


----------

